Ask HN: For those in 20s or 30s who retired, what do you do all day? - dawhizkid
======
WheelsAtLarge
For those that think retirement is the best, think again. I know of a few
people that had plans for what they would do if they could retire. When they
got the opportunity they started strong but from what I've seen they are just
drifting. They don't have to do anything so they don't. They have enough money
to live a middle-class life and they just hang out most of the time. They
don't have any real goals or the pressure to create them. Dreams are great but
if you don't have the pressure to make them come true it's easy to just give
up. They have 30+ years at least of what they call retirement.

Is it good? Is it bad? That's up to each to decide.

------
sideshowmel
If I could retire, I would work on my own projects.

